
Centrifugo 1.0 out – language agnostic real-time (Websocket and SockJS) server - FZambia
https://github.com/centrifugal/centrifugo/releases/tag/v1.0.0
======
FZambia
A couple of days ago Centrifugo got version 1.0. It was 3 years ago when I
started developing this project. Originally written in Python (Tornado) and
called Centrifuge it migrated to Go language earlier this year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10068403)).

I personally believe that Centrifugo is quite distinctive server with some
unique features and simple to use. It already helped adopting real-time events
on several sites in Mail.Ru Group where I work and several other web projects
around the world. It's especially helpful for applications with backend that
can't painlessly work with lots of simultaneous connections - for example
Django backed web projects. And it's MIT licensed - can help to save several
hundred of dollars per month as a replacement of paid services.

Two additional links here, one to documentation –
[https://fzambia.gitbooks.io/centrifugal/content/](https://fzambia.gitbooks.io/centrifugal/content/)
– and second to demo instance on Heroku (use password: demo) –
[https://centrifugo.herokuapp.com](https://centrifugo.herokuapp.com) – so you
don't need to run your own process to play with (it's on free Heroku dyno with
all the consequences).

As usually any feedback much appreciated.

